# Spanish Championship 2013 at the Arnold Classic Europe 2013



## Luis (Jul 1, 2013)

The *10th Spanish Rubik's Cube Championship* will be held in Madrid, from 11th to 13th October at the _"Pabellón de Cristal"_ in the _"Madrid Arena"_.
Integrated into the *Arnold Classic Europe 2013* big, multi-sport event, this year our national championship is planned as an outstanding competition that you'll regret to miss. 

We are keeping an event in facebook that you can join.

*Any international cuber attending the competition will be not only welcome, but also will receive help in all that he/she could need.* So please, feel free to post here asking for information or any kind of help. We will make every effort to assist you.


----------



## Luis (Jul 24, 2013)

This is the provisional schedule:


----------



## Kurama (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey Luis!

It seems that the schedule has been removed from the spanish forum. For people who are interested, here is the schedule: http://www.asociacionrubik.es/vercampeonato.php?id=102&ver=Horario

I wish I could go... I miss you all


----------



## Luis (Aug 5, 2013)

The new official website: http://nacionalrubik2013.es/


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2013)

*AWARDS AND GIFTS FOR FOREIGN COMPETITORS*

*Winners*


Special podium for the 3x3x3 event for foreign competitors only (including medals)
Every podium place will be gifted with a puzzle
*All*


2 meals
1 t-shirt
1 surprise gift
Raffle of puzzles and games


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2013)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger - Spanish Championship 2013*

The Governator is apparently going to be at the Spanish Championship tomorrow. Does anyone on here have more information to share?


----------



## Forte (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy awesomeeeeeee


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2013)

needs more video.

EDIT: Interesting point, which other non-cubing celebrities have ever competed officially?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> needs more video.
> 
> EDIT: Interesting point, which other non-cubing celebrities have ever competed officially?



I don't think he's competing-- just showing up to check out the competition. I believe there's a 1,000 cube mosaic of him being made of him right now. 

Also: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Reese_Hoffa


----------



## Carson (Oct 13, 2013)

He needs to do an average of five... just so he can say "I'll be back" to the judge after each of his first four attempts.


----------



## kcl (Oct 13, 2013)

Carson said:


> He needs to do an average of five... just so he can say "I'll be back" to the judge after each of his first four attempts.



Hahahahahahahahaha you just made my night


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2013)

SO JEALOUS


----------



## uniacto (Oct 13, 2013)

Carson said:


> He needs to do an average of five... just so he can say "I'll be back" to the judge after each of his first four attempts.



if he's super confident in the first round, he could do it in his last solve too.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 13, 2013)

What?! The greatest bodybuilder of all time is going to be at a cube comp?

brb Spain


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 13, 2013)

I am huge Arnold fan. I wish I could be there.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought it would be a surprise challenge when I saw this? 

He should actually learn to solve a cube and compete. We should try getting Will Smith to compete as well.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 13, 2013)

I thought the title was a joke. lolwat


----------



## KongShou (Oct 13, 2013)

omfg i want to go now


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 13, 2013)

I could imagine this making some people really nervous. But wow, awesome.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, this cubing competition is an extra event to the Arnold Classic Europe, which is a fitness and bodybuilding gathering (or to some people, steroid-effects display catwalk) with a lot of related side events: http://arnoldclassiceurope.es


----------



## acohen527 (Oct 13, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> Am I the only one who thought it would be a surprise challenge when I saw this?
> 
> He should actually learn to solve a cube and compete. We should try getting Will Smith to compete as well.



Lol I thought it'd be one too


----------



## Carrot (Oct 13, 2013)

I have pictures of Arnold ^.^ i actually happened to be 1 meter away from him when he stopped randomly in the middle of everything. (So many people following him!!!)


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2013)

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1385025_10151988320184439_1134192983_n.jpg


----------



## canemu (Oct 13, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Yes, this cubing competition is an extra event to the Arnold Classic Europe, which is a fitness and bodybuilding gathering (or to some people, steroid-effects display catwalk) with a lot of related side events: http://arnoldclassiceurope.es



And a hell for blindfold events. The worst I have ever been.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 13, 2013)

I guess it's the trade-off you get for doing competitions in a high visibility environment with a very large ammount of passing by non-cubing audience versus a smaller cuber-only competition. There are benefits and caveats in both approaches.


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2013)

<3<3<3


----------



## TMOY (Oct 14, 2013)

cubizh said:


> I guess it's the trade-off you get for doing competitions in a high visibility environment with a very large ammount of passing by non-cubing audience versus a smaller cuber-only competition. There are benefits and caveats in both approaches.



It was not the first time I was competing in such an environment, and that one was *by far* the noisiest one I've ever experienced. Well, at least now I'm certain that I can concentrate on BLD events even in the worst conditions


----------



## Godmil (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy S***, that's awesome!
Wish I could have been there.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 14, 2013)

TMOY said:


> It was not the first time I was competing in such an environment, and that one was *by far* the noisiest one I've ever experienced. Well, at least now I'm certain that I can concentrate on BLD events even in the worst conditions


Congratulations on your successes.
From your experience over the years, do you think competitions in this kind of environments are more beneficial to cubing in general or a more private cubing-only type of comp?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2013)

That's a really big deal to have a celebrity like Arnold Schwarzenegger at a cube tournament, even if the tournament was really at his event it sounds like.

Very cool, loved the photo of Arnold standing by the cube mosaic of himself! I even showed one of my coworkers at work, they're sort of used to me spouting cube trivia at them, like when Eric broke the most cubes in 24 hours GWR!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 14, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Congratulations on your successes.


Thanks, but I got some DNFs too : What I mean is that my results would probably have been the same in a silent atmosphere.



cubizh said:


> From your experience over the years, do you think competitions in this kind of environments are more beneficial to cubing in general or a more private cubing-only type of comp?


IMHO it's always beneficial to cubing to show our existence to the general public. And being part of a larger event, or competing in a public place, is definitely more efficient for that than hiding in private cubers-only atmospheres.


----------



## moralsh (Oct 14, 2013)

Arnold was there very, very briefly, and there was a cloud of people around him everywhere he went. I was there sitting first line in front of the mosaic to take some photos for the people and ended up surrounded by his cohort in like 2 seconds. I took a couple of photos of him placimg the last cube of the mosaic, though.

The first round of 3Bld was hell, there was a cheerleader contest on the main stage some 50 meters away from us. First group was the top noise moment of the weekend, I'd say. Multi and FM was also hard, but better.

The mosaic was certainly an attraction many non cubers stopped by to take a photo, some people talked to some cubers but very few actually watched the competition. We had the 3x3 and 3bld finals on the main stage but by then there weren't many people around.

All in all it was really fun and we might repeat the experience. 

Oh, Arnold is shorter than I expected and TMOY taller , and Odder/carrot really knows how to pop a cube!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 15, 2013)

moralsh said:


> and Odder/carrot really knows how to pop a cube!



No, he just doesn't know how to tension one. He also tastes good with ranch.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 15, 2013)

wut..


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 15, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Arnold was there very, very briefly, and there was a cloud of people around him everywhere he went.



I have a Chrome extension that changes all instances of "the cloud" to "my butt", as well as "cloud" to "butt" in most contexts. It took me a bit before I realised the quote above didn't in fact say "there was a butt of people around him everywhere he went."


----------



## TMOY (Oct 15, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> wut..



I already told you in another thread that a noisy venue was perfectly appropriate for BLD


----------



## Brest (Oct 16, 2013)

*Oscar Roth Andersen* - 10.88 3x3 av5 - Spanish Championship 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]WhL67oX2BFs[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 U2 B2 D R B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D' U B2 L B U2 L2 U

y x2 // inspection
L' R' F R2 D L' U L' // cross
U2' L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
U L' U L U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U3 L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U2' L U L' U y' L' U' L // 4th pair
U x U R U' L U R' U' r' // OLL
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2' F U' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.94	62	5.19	67	5.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.16	16	5.06	16	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	41.0%	37.2%
F2L	7.40	39	5.27	43	5.81		F2L/Total	62.0%	62.9%	64.2%
LL	4.54	23	5.07	24	5.29		LL/Total	38.0%	37.1%	35.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 B2 D R B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D' U B2 L B U2 L2 U

y x2 // inspection
L' R' F R2 D L' U L' // cross
U2' L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
U L' U L U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' d' L U L' U y' L' U' L // 4th pair
U x U R U' L U R' U' r' // OLL
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u (L' r') D F' (D' x) U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B2 L U2 R' D2 R' B2 R U2 F U2 R B R' D2 R2 F U2

x y2 // inspection
x' R L F' L' // cross
U' L' U2 L U2' R U R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' d' L' // OLL
r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.59	51	5.94	56	6.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.95	12	6.15	14	7.18		Cross+1/F2L	34.3%	33.3%	34.1%
F2L	5.69	36	6.33	41	7.21		F2L/Total	66.2%	70.6%	73.2%
LL	2.90	15	5.17	15	5.17		LL/Total	33.8%	29.4%	26.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B2 L U2 R' D2 R' B2 R U2 F U2 R B R' D2 R2 F U2

x y2 // inspection
x' R L F' L' // cross
U' L' U U L U2' R U R' // 1st pair
U U L' U L U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U L' U L U d R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' d' L' // OLL
r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R' D' L B F2 U2 F2 D F' U' B U2 L

y x' // inspection
U2' L U' x' R2 // cross
U' L' U' L d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 4th pair
U3 L U L' y' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
(y x') L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D x U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.15	59	5.81	68	6.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	12	4.82	13	5.22		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	38.7%	37.1%
F2L	5.50	31	5.64	35	6.36		F2L/Total	54.2%	52.5%	51.5%
LL	4.65	28	6.02	33	7.10		LL/Total	45.8%	47.5%	48.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R' D' L B F2 U2 F2 D F' U' B U2 L

y x' // inspection
U2' L U' x' R2 // cross
U' L' U' L d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U y y' L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 4th pair
U U U L U L' y' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
(y x') L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D x U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



L B2 L2 R D2 U' B' U2 R B' F' D' B' F' L D2 R2 D B'

y' x // inspection
L R U R' x' D' R // cross
U L U' L' y U L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U L d' L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U2' y L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 L' U' L U L' U L F U F' L' U' L // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.90	63	5.29	68	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.28	14	4.27	16	4.88		Cross+1/F2L	45.6%	35.9%	37.2%
F2L	7.19	39	5.42	43	5.98		F2L/Total	60.4%	61.9%	63.2%
LL	4.71	24	5.10	25	5.31		LL/Total	39.6%	38.1%	36.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L B2 L2 R D2 U' B' U2 R B' F' D' B' F' L D2 R2 D B'

y' x // inspection
L R U R' x' D' R // cross
U L U' L' y U L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U L d' L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' L L' U U L U' d' L U' L' // 4th pair
U U L' U' L U L' U L F U F' L' L L' U' L // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



D U' R2 U' B2 R U' B2 R' U' B U2 L2 B2 R' F R F'

x R' r' U' L' // pseudo cross
d' L' U L D' // Xcross
y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 L U L' U L U' L' U' r' U r B' // OLL(CP)
U L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.58	57	5.39	62	5.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.06	9	4.37	10	4.85		Cross+1/F2L	33.2%	32.1%	31.3%
F2L	6.20	28	4.52	32	5.16		F2L/Total	58.6%	49.1%	51.6%
LL	4.38	29	6.62	30	6.85		LL/Total	41.4%	50.9%	48.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D U' R2 U' B2 R U' B2 R' U' B U2 L2 B2 R' F R F'

x R' r' U' L' // pseudo cross
d' L' U L D' // Xcross
y2 U d' L' L L' U' L // 2nd pair
U y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U U L U L' U L U' L' U' r' U r B' // OLL(CP)
U L' U L2' L U' L' L' L U' L' U L U L2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.88	59.67	5.49	66.00	6.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.61	11.67	4.47	13.00	4.98		Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	35.7%	35.5%
F2L	6.30	32.67	5.19	36.67	5.82		F2L/Total	57.9%	54.7%	55.6%
LL	4.58	27.00	5.90	29.33	6.40		LL/Total	42.1%	45.3%	44.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.63	58.40	5.49	64.20	6.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.59	12.60	4.87	13.80	5.33		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	36.4%	35.6%
F2L	6.40	34.60	5.41	38.80	6.07		F2L/Total	60.2%	59.2%	60.4%
LL	4.24	23.80	5.62	25.40	6.00		LL/Total	39.8%	40.8%	39.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.59	51	5.94	56	6.70[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.95	9	6.15	10	7.18
F2L	5.50	28	6.33	32	7.21
LL	2.90	15	6.62	15	7.10
```


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I have a Chrome extension that changes all instances of "the cloud" to "my butt", as well as "cloud" to "butt" in most contexts. It took me a bit before I realised the quote above didn't in fact say "there was a butt of people around him everywhere he went."



W-why do you have this? lol


----------



## Luis (Oct 18, 2013)

Picture and video of Arnold Schwarzenegger placing the last cube in the mosaic:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x17t71qu6qrz4pi/ZkOddvc8U-


----------



## Worms (Oct 20, 2013)

Video from Dario Roa:


----------

